# Squirting (not the Jenner kind)



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2013)

You ever get one of these? Its my first. Pinned 1cc of tren ace into my thigh and when I pulled out... It was like hollywood.


----------



## PFM (Jun 5, 2013)

I've had three, catch up young man.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck i got blood all over the chair last pin


----------



## gothis (Jun 5, 2013)

I have had it in my delta


----------



## regular (Jun 5, 2013)

Aspirate to avoid this.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 5, 2013)

Pulled down my pants for this thread. I am dissapoint

On a related note, I have not pinned quads because I'm a puss


----------



## gothis (Jun 5, 2013)

I use a large pin 21 so it happens every once and awhile


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2013)

yes.. i had such a scary puddle once, the gear and a ton of blood came squirting out..


.. looked like a hippo was menstruating all over the hardwood floor

wish i had pics


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2013)

regular said:


> Aspirate to avoid this.



I always aspirate.  If you punch thru a vein on the way in that isn't going to help. Or if you move around and nick one.  I almost could have predicted this though.  My BP has been high today. I was very bloated from too much sodium today. Had just taken some BP meds.



Yaya said:


> yes.. i had such a scary puddle once, the gear and a ton of blood came squirting out..
> 
> 
> .. looked like a hippo was menstruating all over the hardwood floor
> ...



Surprised I got a picture and was able to stop the bleeding while also falling into a nasty tren cough.


----------



## losieloos (Jun 5, 2013)

Same thing happen to me last week. I was like :O ohhhh noo


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 5, 2013)

I squirted blood all over the sink and the bathroom rug, my wife was pissed off pretty good. Welcome! Youre a squirter POB!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2013)

ive had the cough when aspirating as well..  i would rather bleed everywhere then cough


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 5, 2013)

naw.  Potentially I get em, but I'm pretty quick with placing a finger over the hole and applying pressure.  sometimes my finger comes away fairly bloody...............


----------



## regular (Jun 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I always aspirate.  If you punch thru a vein on the way in that isn't going to help. Or if you move around and nick one.  I almost could have predicted this though.  My BP has been high today. I was very bloated from too much sodium today. Had just taken some BP meds.



When I poke a vein on the way in it usually hurts and I move the needle. I have had tren cough despite aspirating though.


----------



## PFM (Jun 5, 2013)

I always wrap the needle with a the swab and apply pressure with the swab same time I extract the pin. I've learned what doesn't come out in the first minute, doesn't come out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 5, 2013)

it happened to me when the lady just got new bed sheets.  I was lying on the bed, pinned and poof, red dots all over the place.  

she wasn't too happy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a few of them I hate it


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2013)

this is the reason i dont do quads


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf I'm like the only one this hasn't happened too?


----------



## Popeye (Jun 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> wtf I'm like the only one this hasn't happened too?



Apparently, Mr. Steroid Insight Aministrator.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Apparently, Mr. Steroid Insight Aministrator.




<-------------------- Total noob


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 5, 2013)

been there, done that


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah bro I was pinning with 22g and it was happening all the time.


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2013)

Happen to me once, bathroom rug got fked up, wife was pissed


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like someone has been a slacker, those grout lines need regrouting....


----------



## italian1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Happened to me also in a rented condo for work. Shot all over the white bathroom little carpet and up the white wall.


----------



## graniteman (Jun 5, 2013)

I' like the fact you got the shot,  I've pooled up some big messes, I'm  a dripper, never had a squirter like that one


----------



## whitelml (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a noob along wit ya pob.  Never had this happen and this is the first I've heard about too.  I've had blood damn near pouring out but no squirters.   Can't wait for this creepy shit to happen...lol.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh yea....had a squirter right out of the quad. Pushed all the way in, aspirated , injected and when I pulled out the pin was followed by a good stream like from a squirt gun. I believe I passed through a vein. At the time I kinda freaked since I had only read about it, I don't do quads very often anymore.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok so if u get a squiter u just add pressure and it stops it up? Ki d of freaked about hitting a nerve and or squirting to death


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 5, 2013)

never had that happen brother.  i've aspirated and drew blood and re-pinned but i've never projectile squirted blood out of any part of my body while pinning.  not sure why everyone is bringing up quads...  my quads hardly ever bleed at all.  my delts usually always do though.  everyone is different i guess.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 5, 2013)

My delts never bleed, cheeks will squirt every once in a while. Never pinned quads, chest or traps, a little scared to. Not going to lie.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2013)

Pin in your tricep lateral head. This won't happen and you'll love it. I've had this happen in my quads, delts, and rear but never in my tri's.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 5, 2013)

My butt bleeds like a preppy girl with period problems....every single time I pin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2013)

Georgia said:


> My butt bleeds like a preppy girl with period problems....every single time I pin



try not injecting into your asshole next time


----------



## JOMO (Jun 5, 2013)

Nope,I ain't got time to bleed.

 I get the dribble every now and then but make sure to use a swab as im pulling out..


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 5, 2013)

Im going to start shooting in the bathroom. If that ever happens on my moms carpet. You wont be hearing from me ever again.


----------



## 63Vette (Jun 5, 2013)

Been there done that - usually in the quads.... I have gotten to where I hate pinning my quads....I always hit a nerve or a vein now it seems. My first time freaked me out pretty bad.... but have no worries.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've had this happen twice in the same quad, first one was a little over a year ago on first cycle, the second one was earlier this week, what are the chances?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't had it squirt  Just dribble...


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 5, 2013)

There you go being a pussy again!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 5, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> try not injecting into your asshole next time



Oh........


----------



## JOMO (Jun 5, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I haven't had it squirt  Just dribble...



You haven't lived!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 5, 2013)

JOMO said:


> You haven't lived!



Lol, i stick to glutes


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 5, 2013)

Jenner said:


> I haven't had it squirt  Just dribble...



Most women dribble too. Im the fem especialist around here. Trust me i know.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 5, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Most women dribble too. Im the fem especialist around here. Trust me i know.



Lol, yea the squrting thing trips me out


----------



## trim (Jun 5, 2013)

I had it happen to me once at work.  My buddy was pinning my delt and when he pulled the pin out, I was squirting everywhere.  I can still see the marks on the floor at work


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2013)

Happened to me quite a few times pinning in the glutes.  Talk about a puddle, Raining Blood should have been playing in the background.


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 6, 2013)

Not in long time but in my first marriage I hid from my wife told her I was taking a shit and ended pinning my glute and sprayed the wall all over the tile and then she knocking at the door and the first thing that comes to me is I couldn't get my pants down and shit all over myself I might be awhile.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 6, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Not in long time but in my first marriage I hid from my wife told her I was taking a shit and ended pinning my glute and sprayed the wall all over the tile and then she knocking at the door and the first thing that comes to me is I couldn't get my pants down and shit all over myself I might be awhile.



Sounds traumatizing. WTF is she doing knocking at the door while you're taking a dump?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 6, 2013)

Braw16 said:


> Not in long time but in my first marriage I hid from my wife told her I was taking a shit and ended pinning my glute and sprayed the wall all over the tile and then she knocking at the door and the first thing that comes to me is I couldn't get my pants down and shit all over myself I might be awhile.



lol, that's fucked up


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 6, 2013)

I pinned my right Quad today, aspirated nothing, push on through........Once I pulled needle out my leg started to bleed, no squirting but running down, so I alcohol swab it a few times and went on with my business.  Walked out to the refrigerator, I had shirts on, and my wife says your leg is bleeding, look down and it was a tiny stream of blood down past my knee.  Oh well, At least it wasn't a sprayer!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 6, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I pinned my right Quad today, aspirated nothing, push on through........Once I pulled needle out my leg started to bleed, no squirting but running down, so I alcohol swab it a few times and went on with my business.  Walked out to the refrigerator, I had shirts on, and my wife says your leg is bleeding, look down and it was a tiny stream of blood down past my knee.  Oh well, At least it wasn't a sprayer!



Not shirts, Shorts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Sounds traumatizing. WTF is she doing knocking at the door while you're taking a dump?




Seriously good question. There is one unbreakable rule in my house. If I'm in the bathroom, don't knock on the god damn door. I need to concentrate.


----------



## robot lord (Jun 11, 2013)

Happened to me twice. First time while pinning Tren. Blood all over the kitchen floor,sweating, coughing and cell phone in hand thinking I may have to call 911! I even went outside on the deck and locked the door so if I passed out and had called 911 they wouldn't find my stash! LMFAO!! Was only the second pin of my cycle. Seemed like the entire ordeal took 30 min but was really only an intense 5-10 min.. Funny that despite thinking I was going to die I still had the presence of mind to protect my ass and gear from LE!
 Second time kids surprised daddy taking his TRT medicine. As I was explaining that it was medicine and we should never be afraid of the doctor and his medicine needles that are good for us, SQUIRT!!!!! Blood shot about 2 feet from my quad and the kids went ape shit screaming through the house! I got a talking to from wifey.


----------

